# ležící policajt



## monicka

Ahoj, prosím vás, používa sa hovorovo spojenie "ležící policajt" (našla som to na wikipedii keď som hľadala spomalovač) lebo ja som to este nikdy nepocula ale tak som slovenka tak to mozno preto 

a este mam jednu otazku, nepoznate nejaky hovorovy vyraz pre prácu, zamestnanie?
 dakujem


----------



## Garin

No, nevím, znám jediného člověka, co výraz "ležící policajt" používá, a to je můj kamarád, který je napůl Maďar a tvrdí, že se tomu takhle říká maďarsky. Ale i on to v češtině používá spíš v žertu, a taky s tím vždycky každého pobaví.
Druhá otázka by si zasloužila samostatný dotaz, ale třeba: hák, rachota, facha...


----------



## francisgranada

Zaujímavá otázka . Ja ten výraz tiež poznám z maďarčiny (_fekvőrendőr_) a je celkom výstižný a, podľa mňa, aj vtipný ... Ale (podľa Wikipédie):

1. Sloveská verzia: Spomaľovací prah (tiež retardér alebo *ležiaci policajt)* ...
2. Česká verzia: Zpomalovací práh (též příčný práh, retardér nebo* ležící policajt*) ...
3. Anglická verzia: A speed bump (also known as a *sleeping policeman *....) ...


----------



## Enquiring Mind

francisgranada said:


> 3. Anglická verzia: A speed bump (also known as a *sleeping policeman *....)


, ale taky, a podle mého běžněji, a speed *hump*.


----------

